

The forever recession - indy
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/the-forever-recession.html

======
rbranson
This recession is a cleansing for our economic culture. The old guard of white
male management and business bloat is the demographic that is getting squeezed
the hardest. They've treated the makers as "resources" and skimmed off the
productive for decades. They better get government jobs quick, because there
is no room left in business. However, I have a feeling the very thought of
that might offend their self-righteous stance on government "dependence." Suck
it up, Larry, those bills aren't going to pay themselves.

